# Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)



## Yamamaida (15. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich mich schon fleißig hier im Board informiert habe, habe ich dennoch noch einíge Fragen zum Thema.
Ich werde im Sommer nach Kreta fahren (ich weiß ist noch einige Zeit hin, aber man kann sich ja nicht schnell genug um alles kümmern) und werde dort versuchen ein bisschen zu angeln.
Ich habe erst kürzlich meinen Angelschein gemacht und habe deshalb noch nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung.
So nun zum wesentlichen:

Ich suche eine Telerute, mit der man vom Strand aus angeln kann.
Zielfische werden hauptsächlich Meerbrassen und Barschartige sein bzw. alles was so kommt |supergri.
Dazu noch welche Rolle und Schnur.
Ich habe mir überlegt, dass ich Grundangeln werde und manchmal mit der Pose, oder was gibt es sonst so für Methoden, die es lohnt auszuprobieren?
Als Köder schätze ich werde ich Tintenfisch, Fischfetzen, KöFis und Krebse benutzen.
Am besten wäre es wenn ich für Rute, Rolle und Schnur bis max. 100€ bezahlen müsste (bin erst 14 und mein Budget dementsprechend klein).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Vielen Dank im voraus #6

Yamamaida


----------



## villemflusser (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Hallo Yamamaida!

ich war letztes Jahr im Herbst auf Kreta.
Meine Versuche mit Brandungsangeln am Strand so im klassischen Nord-/Ostseestil sind schlicht gescheitert. Erfolgreich ist das Angeln eigentlich immer an felsiger Küste in Ufernähe. Viele Einheimische dort nehmen sogar Stippruten (!) dafür. Man stellt sich also einfach malerisch auf einen Felsen und beangelt mehr oder weniger den Gumpen direkt vor den Füßen. Erfolgreichster Köder bei dieser Methode war das Fleisch dieser kleinen Meeresschnecke, die man an diesen Felsen auch praktisch überall findet. Mit einem Stein zertrümmern, anhaken und fertig. Ebenfalls erfolgreich waren kleine Stücke vom Tintenfisch (hält auch gut am Haken).
Ich musste dort lernen, dass weniger mehr ist: Schon Hakengröße 8 brachte mir viele Fehlbisse ein, mit Hakengröße ab 10-12 lief's dann gut - allerdings fängt man dann auch reihenweise seeehr kleine (aber ausnehmend hübsche) Lippfische. Größere Haken verhinderten aber eben nicht nur kleine, sondern irgendwie auch größere Fische...#c
Ich habe es auch "sportlich" versucht - und bin wieder gescheitert: Auf Blinker oder Wobbler o.ä. ging bei mir nichts #c#c. Ich konnte mehrfach in kleineren Hafenbecken größere Fische beim Rauben beobachten, da hatte ich aber jedesmal keine Angel dabei (oder meine Familie im Nacken...) - ich vermute aber, dass dort Blinker o.ä. eine Chance gehabt hätten.

Falls Du auch mal für den Kochtopf angelst: Zu 90% erwischt man sowieso Meerbrassen, Riffbarsche oder eben diese kleinen Lippfische. Ich habe einmal ein paar Fische in mein "Stamm-Restaurant" mitgenommen und dort zubereiten lassen - sehr lecker! Es war sogar so ein kleiner Lippfisch dabei - er hatte den Haken zu tief geschluckt, ich habe mich bei ihm "entschuldigt", indem ich ihn ordnungsgemäß aufgegessen habe. Die griechische Köchin erklärte mir, man könne eigentlich alles essen, was da so schwimmt - insbesondere Meerbrassen und Barschartige gehören zur lokalen Standardküche, nur die hübschen Lippfische würden dort eigentlich nicht gegessen - die seien einfach zu hübsch :l.

Ausrüstungskauf: Kauf Dir eine Telerute von um die 3m Länge mit Wurfgewicht von so ca. 20-60g, damit deckst Du dann leidlich alles ab, was da kommen kann (damit kann man dann eben auch doch auch mal "Spinnen", wenn's denn passt), dazu Rolle, Posen etc., einfach das Standard-Zeugs zum Grundangeln. Nimm Dir auch ein paar vorbeschwerte Laufposen mit, dann kannst Du auch sehr schön an der Außenseite von Hafenbegrenzungsmauern bzw. an Hafeneinfahrten angeln, das ist die einzige Gelegenheit, bei der Weiten von mehr als 5m hilfreich sind: 20m rauswerfen und von der Brandung rantreiben lassen, dann wieder auswerfen usw.. Dabei Köder eher tief treiben lassen. Da fängt man eigentlich immer was.

Bedenke, dass das Mittelmeerwasser die Ausrüstung ganz schön angreift, ich selbst nehme da lieber billigere Sachen, bei denen es nicht so weh tut, wenn sie leiden oder gar kaputt gehen. Außerdem: die Angel muss immerhin mit dem Fluggepäck mit... ich bin jedesmal heilfroh, wenn ich meine Angel aus dem Koffer hole und sie noch unversehrt ist. Also: Guck nach, wie groß Dein Koffer ist, dann google nach "telerute travel" und lass die Kirche im Dorf. Du wirst dort mit den o.g. Methoden mit der billigsten Rute genauso viele Fische fangen wie mit einer hochpreisigen!

Noch eine Sache: Nimm lieber wirklich alles mit, was Du brauchst. ich habe nur einen einzigen Angelladen entdeckt, und den auch mehr durch Zufall und er war nur mäßig gut ausgestattet. 

Viel Spass!
vf


----------



## Yamamaida (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! #6


----------



## zulu (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

 Versuche mit Brandungsangeln am Strand so im klassischen Nord-/Ostseestil sind schlicht gescheitert.
 Erfolgreich ist das Angeln eigentlich immer an felsiger Küste in Ufernähe. Viele Einheimische dort nehmen sogar Stippruten (!) dafür.
 Man stellt sich also einfach malerisch auf einen Felsen und beangelt mehr oder weniger den Gumpen direkt vor den Füßen.
 Erfolgreichster Köder bei dieser Methode war das Fleisch dieser* kleinen Meeresschnecke*,
 die man an diesen Felsen auch praktisch überall findet.
 Mit einem Stein zertrümmern, anhaken und fertig.
 Ebenfalls erfolgreich waren kleine Stücke vom Tintenfisch (hält auch gut am Haken).
Ich musste dort lernen, dass weniger mehr ist: Schon *Hakengröße 8* brachte mir viele Fehlbisse ein, mit Hakengröße ab 10-12 lief's dann gut - allerdings fängt man dann auch reihenweise seeehr kleine (aber ausnehmend hübsche) Lippfische. Größere Haken verhinderten aber eben nicht nur kleine, sondern irgendwie auch größere Fische...#c
Ich habe es auch "sportlich" versucht - und bin wieder gescheitert: *Auf Blinker oder Wobbler o.ä. ging bei mir nichts* #c#c. Ich konnte mehrfach in kleineren Hafenbecken größere Fische beim Rauben beobachten 
Falls Du auch mal für den Kochtopf angelst: Zu 90% erwischt man sowieso Meerbrassen, Riffbarsche
  man könne eigentlich alles essen, was da so schwimmt - insbesondere Meerbrassen und Barschartige gehören zur lokalen Standardküche, nur die hübschen Lippfische würden dort eigentlich nicht gegessen 

Ausrüstungskauf: Kauf Dir eine Telerute von um die 3m Länge mit Wurfgewicht von so ca. 20-60g, damit deckst Du dann leidlich alles ab, was da kommen kann (damit kann man dann eben auch doch auch mal "Spinnen", wenn's denn passt), dazu Rolle, Posen etc., einfach das Standard-Zeugs zum Grundangeln. Nimm Dir auch ein paar vorbeschwerte Laufposen mit, dann kannst Du auch sehr schön an der Außenseite von Hafenbegrenzungsmauern bzw. an Hafeneinfahrten angeln, das ist die einzige Gelegenheit, bei der Weiten von mehr als 5m hilfreich sind: 20m rauswerfen und von der Brandung rantreiben lassen, dann wieder auswerfen usw.. Dabei* Köder eher tief treiben* lassen. Da fängt man eigentlich immer was.

Bedenke, dass das Mittelmeerwasser die Ausrüstung ganz schön angreift, ich selbst nehme da lieber billigere Sachen, bei denen es nicht so weh tut, wenn sie leiden oder gar kaputt gehen. Außerdem: die Angel muss immerhin mit dem Fluggepäck mit... ich bin jedesmal heilfroh, wenn ich meine Angel aus dem Koffer hole und sie noch unversehrt ist. Also: Guck nach, wie groß Dein Koffer ist, dann google nach "telerute travel" und lass die Kirche im Dorf. Du wirst dort mit den o.g. Methoden mit der billigsten Rute genauso viele Fische fangen wie mit einer hochpreisigen!

Noch eine Sache: Nimm lieber wirklich alles mit, was Du brauchst. ich habe nur einen einzigen Angelladen entdeckt, und den auch mehr durch Zufall und er war nur mäßig gut ausgestattet. 

Da kennt sich mal wieder jemand richtig gut aus in dem wasser....#6

gut erklärt.... kann ich so voll zustimmen....trifft auf alle regionen im mittelmeer zu.

sehr interessant ist die stippangelei an tiefen stellen mit dem paternoster.....

man braucht 1 bis 2 kilo kleine sardinen, anchovis , sardellen  als köder

Strömung und gezeiten beachten !!

lange rute, so 5-6 meter,

 schnur etwa gleich lang..

 unten 50 - 100g gewicht 

einen meter darüber einen dreiwegewirbel mit einem max
 20 cm langen seitenarm aus harter 50er mono mit einem mittleren schwarzen nadelspitzen karpfenhaken.. selbstgebunden !
*an diese montage kommen ganze sardinen*..... durch die augen geködert hängt die sardine sicher und fest.
absenken und schnur leicht straff halten...beim leisesten zupfer rute anheben.  
Es werden viele kleine beißen, aber der große kommt bestimmt ! nachts nicht selten conger
Hat man eine rolle an der stippe, dann kann man das auch etwas weiter raus schwenken.
Angelt man so immer am gleichen platz finden sich durch die guten köder nach und nach dicke fische ein. 

ach, wie gerne wär ich jetzt am meer.....

|wavey:

z.


----------



## Yamamaida (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

#6#6#6
Danke das hat mir alles wirklich weiter geholfen!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

interessante Postings, wenn dus so machst machste nichts falsch. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und würd mich über nen Bericht nachher freuen.


----------



## Yamamaida (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Ich hoffe iche rinnere mich dann noch daran einen Bericht zu schreiben!
Wenn ja dann kommt auf jeden fall einer!
Noch eine Frage: soll ich dafür dann ein neues Thema starten oder den hier rein schreiben?


----------



## Svenno 02 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Moin!

Ich bin im Juni auch kurz auf Kreta und werde mich der Raubfischszene widmen mit Blinker, Wobbler und Co.
Wann fliegst du dort hin?


----------



## Black Márlin (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Ich würde es auch mal mit würmern versuchen.
Damit hab ich in Sardinien massenhaft Fisch gefangen...
und die kannst dann für Muränen oder so nehmen als Köfis...


----------



## scorp10n77 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Deinen Fangbericht kannste zu den anderen Mittelmeerberichten posten, in MEINEN Thread...|supergri


----------



## Angler Hamburg (20. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Yamamaida , Yamamaida 

Es ist sehr löblich, dass du erst vor kurzem deinen Angelschein gemacht hast.
Also darf ich / muss ich davon ausgehen, dass du die Prüfung hier in Deutschland abgelegt hast und du dir hier bei der zuständigen Behörde den entsprechenden Schein geholt hast.

Somit haben wir einen neuen Jungangler in unseren Reihen. Glückwunsch

Auf Grund deines alters kannst du nicht alles wissen. Es sind ein paar sehr gute Hinweise / Hilfestellungen zum Angeln auf Kreta bzw. im Mittelmeer dabei.

Aber es kommt nun der Hasenfuss´........

wir sind zwar in der EU und Griechenland, wo ja bekanntlich auch Kreta zugehört, auch.

Dein erworbener deutscher Angelschein ist nur im Bereich der Deutschen Gesetzgebung gültig.

Die Eu versucht zwar den Biegungsgrad von Salatgurken festzulegen, aber die gegenseitige Anerkennung der Angelscheine gibt es noch nicht.

Ich bin mehrmals im Jahr in Greece / Hellas / Griechenland und angle dort auch nach der einen oder anderen oben beschriebenen Methode. 

Kontrolliert wurde ich dort beim Angeln noch nicht.

Allerdings habe ich auch eine entsprechende griechische Angelerlaubnis.

Die gibt es in den Häfen bei der PORTPOLICE -Hafen- / Wasserschutzpolizei.*
* 
_Keine Angst vor der fälligen Prüfung_, die gibt es nicht. 
Du brauchst für die Erlaubnis zwei Passbilder und ich meine 30 Euro an Gebühren. 
Die Lizens ist dann mindestens zwei Jahre gültig.

und nun viel Spass beim Angeln in Griechenland.

m.f.Petri angler hamburg


----------



## Angler Hamburg (20. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Hallo Yamamaida

Nach dem Hinweis auf die notwendige Angellizens nun ein kleiner Angel-Tip von mir:

Besorge dir ein Paket Würmer -Korean sea.....- und versuche mit einer Pose und kleinen Haken (du brauchst nur kleine Wurmstücke) sogenannte Köderfische -aus dem Mittelwasser zu fangen >also: weder oben an der Oberfläche noch unen auf Grund
> eben im sogenannten Mittelwasser oder auf halber Höhe zwischen dem Grund und der Oberfläche< 

diese ziehst du dann mit einer Köderfischnadel auf (ich benutze Haken Größe 2 -selbstgeknotet-.

Dann mit einem Grundblei ins Wasser.

aber achtung: 

Anfangs habe ich, gewohnt von der Elbe in Hamburg her 

-hier benutzt man wenigstens 80 Gamm Topfenblei und mehr-

habe ich diese 80 Gramm Tropfenbleie auch in den griechischen Häfen angehängt / ausprobiert.

Und : steiniger Untergrund und Hänger und Abrisse.

Frage : was nun. 

Ich habe das Gewicht der Tropfenbleie auf 20 / 30 Gramm reduziert. -ausreichend da kaum Strömung-

Ergebnis :beim Einholen der Grundmontage, kaum Hänger fast keine Abrisse mehr,

und was noch besser war: auch Fisch. 

Auf diese Methode erzielte ich gute Ergebnisse auf :

Meeraal

Wolfsbarsch ---halte die Rute fest, wenn der Bursche den Köderfisch nimmt---

und auf die

8 Füssler (Tintenfisch / Oktapus)


m.f.Petri angler hamburg


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

Der Lavracipapst hat gesprochen, jetzt haste deine Infos!


----------



## Angler Hamburg (24. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Mittelmeer-Kreta (Anfängerfragen)*

wolfsbarsch = lavraci 

richtig, aber der papst bin ich dann doch nicht!

der anfragende ist 14 jahre alt, er kann so einigem ärger aus dem weg gehen: und vielleicht auch ein paar fische fangen.

m.f.Petri angler hamburg


----------

